
Blade Runner 2049 brings dead brands into a future without Apple products - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-06/how-blade-runner-2049-rewrites-business-history
======
whathaschanged
The people who can't fathom a future without theit precious iDevices are
doomed to suffer the same fate as Blackberry. And no, trying to revive a dead
corpse is as terrible an idea as redoing Flatliners.

Apple products belong in, oddly enough, I, Robot. A clean future where
everything is sanitized, not something gritty and real like Blade Runner.
Rewriting the vibe of their predecessors without acknowledging what made them
popular is the reason why so many reboots have failed recently. (Do you get
that Paul Feig?)

Thankfully, Blade Runner 2049 doesn't lay on its political lecturing heavy
enough to tank an otherwise successful sequel.

